# smartbox



## vos (Apr 1, 2010)

has any one used or seen theses? http://meproducts.net/smartbox/


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Been using them for years.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

me too:whistling2:


----------



## BlueBox (Jul 12, 2010)

WAY too expensive.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

BlueBox said:


> WAY too expensive.


 
let me guess, you screw right throught the side of your carlon blues


----------



## BlueBox (Jul 12, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> let me guess, you screw right throught the side of your carlon blues


I prefer the Slater grays. 

$4 vs. 25 cents.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

BlueBox said:


> I prefer the Slater grays.
> 
> $4 vs. 25 cents.


 


illegal:whistling2:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> let me guess, you screw right throught the side of your carlon blues


Never a blue Carlon.. only black Bowers 

Funny how you guys will rant about using drywall screws in the side of a nailon, but FPE breakers in a motel is just fine :no:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Never a blue Carlon.. only black Bowers
> 
> Funny how you guys will rant about using drywall screws in the side of a nailon, but FPE breakers in a motel is just fine :no:


 

Well duh!! One's illegal and one's not


----------



## BlueBox (Jul 12, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> illegal:whistling2:


It's perfectly fine that way. I've never been failed for it. 

It's like the other thread about how many cables under a staple, most of the time you will pass with 2 cables even if the listing is for only 1. Sure, it's "illegal" as you say, but we live in the real world.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

BlueBox said:


> It's perfectly fine that way. I've never been failed for it.
> 
> It's like the other thread about how many cables under a staple, most of the time you will pass with 2 cables even if the listing is for only 1. Sure, it's "illegal" as you say, but we live in the real world.


 


There's no code against staples, there is code written directly against your practice. You just haven't had a competent inspector.


----------



## BlueBox (Jul 12, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> There's no code against staples,


 There's no code against using nail on boxes either.


> there is code written directly against your practice. You just haven't had a competent inspector.


It's no different than what I said about the staples.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

BlueBox said:


> There's no code against using nail on boxes either.
> It's no different than what I said about the staples.


 


WOW,,,,you're about as competent as the inspectors in your area. 

You might want to read 314.43 before making false statements. But it sounds like you were trained by the inspectors:whistling2:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Well duh!! One's illegal and one's not


:sleep1::sleep1:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

BlueBox said:


> There's no code against using nail on boxes either.


No there isn't as long as you are NOT using it in the same way you would use a smart box. (Old work)


----------



## BlueBox (Jul 12, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> No there isn't as long as you are NOT using it in the same way you would use a smart box. (Old work)


Like I said, it's the same as using a staple for more cables than the manufacturer allows. It's J-Walking. It's done everywhere and an inspector that allows it really isn't incompetent.


----------



## BlueBox (Jul 12, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> WOW,,,,you're about as competent as the inspectors in your area.


Usually when someone can't get their point across like an adult they regress back to childish insult throwing.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BlueBox said:


> Usually when someone can't get their point across like an adult they regress back to childish insult throwing.


Don't pay any attention to him.. he has "issues"


----------



## BlueBox (Jul 12, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> Don't pay any attention to him.. he has "issues"


His comma key seems to be broke too.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BlueBox said:


> His comma key seems to be broke too.


LMAOOO :laughing::laughing:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

BlueBox said:


> Like I said, it's the same as using a staple for more cables than the manufacturer allows. It's J-Walking. It's done everywhere and an inspector that allows it really isn't incompetent.


Ok, if you say so. What other rules do you just ignore because you just don't think they are a big deal?


----------



## BlueBox (Jul 12, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> Ok, if you say so. What other rules do you just ignore because you just don't think they are a big deal?


I already told you, I put 2 cables under a staple and laugh all the way to the bank.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

BlueBox said:


> Usually when someone can't get their point across like an adult they regress back to childish insult throwing.


 

I made my point just fine with the code article, the rest is just kicking sand in your face


----------



## BlueBox (Jul 12, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I made my point just fine with the code article,


I disagree. It's not like you brought something new to the table, everyone here knows that it's not allowed.

But I gave a comparison, I compared screwing a nail-on box to a stud to putting 2 cables under a staple that's not designed for it. Both examples are "illegal" as you said earlier, and both are at J-walking level. Most inspectors pass both, and doing so doesn't make the inspector incompetent. 



> the rest is just kicking sand in your face


 I guess that's all you can do when you have such a weak argument.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

BlueBox said:


> I disagree. It's not like you brought something new to the table, everyone here knows that it's not allowed.
> 
> But I gave a comparison, I compared screwing a nail-on box to a stud to putting 2 cables under a staple that's not designed for it. Both examples are "illegal" as you said earlier, and both are at J-walking level. Most inspectors pass both, and doing so doesn't make the inspector incompetent.
> 
> I guess that's all you can do when you have such a weak argument.


 

I've never had someone call a code reference a weak argument, and try to persuade against it by offering an "opinion"


Nice try


----------



## BlueBox (Jul 12, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I've never had someone call a code reference a weak argument, and try to persuade against it by offering an "opinion"
> 
> 
> Nice try


Your argument is extremely weak. You just proved it once again by attacking me instead of trying to refute my argument about the cables under a staple.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

BlueBox said:


> Your argument is extremely weak. You just proved it once again by attacking me instead of trying to refute my argument about the cables under a staple.


 

Whose talking about cables and staples?? Can't you read the op, the staples you dreamed into this conversation, and I already commented, there is no ocde against stapling 2 wires under one staple, but there is a code written against your practice, admit you were wrong, or drop it


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I pay 29 cents more for a smart box than I do for a slater remodel box. I rarely use the normal remodel boxes anymore.


----------



## BlueBox (Jul 12, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Whose talking about cables and staples??


 I am, I brought it up 4 times now.


> Can't you read the op, the staples you dreamed into this conversation,


 I didn't dream, I simply gave a logical comparison.


> there is no ocde against stapling 2 wires under one staple,


 It's "illegal" (your word) in many cases, as I have stated many times.


> admit you were wrong


I am not wrong, my statement stands. Putting screws thru a nail-on is no different than putting two cables under staple not specified for that purpose. It's J-walking, it's a non issue. And an inspector that doesn't tag you isn't incompetent.


----------



## BlueBox (Jul 12, 2010)

MF Dagger said:


> I pay 29 cents more for a smart box than I do for a slater remodel box. I rarely use the normal remodel boxes anymore.


The cheapest I've ever found a Smartbox is $3.50, they are usually $3.99.

Slater nail-ons are about $0.25


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

1.29 here.


----------



## BlueBox (Jul 12, 2010)

MF Dagger said:


> 1.29 here.


For a nail-on or old work?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

BlueBox said:


> For a nail-on or old work?


 


What does price have to do with it? The more you sell, the more profit you make. I'd rather sell a 3 dollar box instead on breaking the code to sell a 2 dollar box WTF?

I refuse to argue this any further, I offered a direct code reference into the argument as to whether or not it is legal, and you say it's weak. What else do you need? Mike Holt himself to tell you you're a hack?


----------



## BlueBox (Jul 12, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> What does price have to do with it? The more you sell, the more profit you make. I'd rather sell a 3 dollar box instead on breaking the code to sell a 2 dollar box WTF?


 No one compared a 3 dollar box to a 2 dollar box. I said twice in this thread that a Smartbox is around $4 while a nail-on is around 25 cents.
Sure, you could make more money by marking up the more expensive box, or you can charge the same thing for both and profit more by using the less expensive box, how does that sound to you?


> I refuse to argue this any further, I offered a direct code reference into the argument as to whether or not it is legal, and you say it's weak. What else do you need? Mike Holt himself to tell you you're a hack?


What you don't seem to understand, even tho I explained it many times already, is that I *don't care* that it's against code. You can get Mike Holt here to tell me, and I'd tell him to get real. Or more likely, he'd understand that it's such a small, insignificant little thing that it really doesn't matter in the real world. He sure as hell wouldn't be arguing it, calling inspectors incompetent, and carrying on in a way to make himself feel better like two other guys have been (I even got a private message warning me about one of you).

You don't have your state listed in your profile. Do you understand that MANY states still have laws making it illegal to have anal or oral sex? Are you the Mr Goody-two-shows who tells his wife or girlfriend that he doesn't want a knobber because it's against the law?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

BlueBox said:


> No one compared a 3 dollar box to a 2 dollar box. I said twice in this thread that a Smartbox is around $4 while a nail-on is around 25 cents.
> Sure, you could make more money by marking up the more expensive box, or you can charge the same thing for both and profit more by using the less expensive box, how does that sound to you?
> What you don't seem to understand, even tho I explained it many times already, is that I *don't care* that it's against code. You can get Mike Holt here to tell me, and I'd tell him to get real. Or more likely, he'd understand that it's such a small, insignificant little thing that it really doesn't matter in the real world. He sure as hell wouldn't be arguing it, calling inspectors incompetent, and carrying on in a way to make himself feel better like two other guys have been (I even got a private message warning me about one of you).
> 
> You don't have your state listed in your profile. Do you understand that MANY states still have laws making it illegal to have anal or oral sex? Are you the Mr Goody-two-shows who tells his wife or girlfriend that he doesn't want a knobber because it's against the law?


 


You're either a real dumbass or just stubborn.
The debate is not about what you "care about"
The debat is not about how you do work.
The debate is not about whethere or not you "care"
The debate is not about selling a $2 box or $3 box.


You stated it's not illegal, AND IT IS. You're wrong. No amount of fancy wording can change that. YOU"RE WRONG


----------



## BlueBox (Jul 12, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> You're either a real dumbass or just stubborn.


 Coming from the guy who says he refuses to argue any further, then keeps coming back to argue?


> The debate is not about what you "care about"


 Yes, that is exactly what I am debating.


> You stated it's not illegal,


 No, I most certainly did NOT say that it wasn't illegal. Go back and read what I said, NEVER did I say it wasn't illegal. 

My point has simply been that we all do small, insignificant things that might be against the code or against the law. Such as putting two cables under a staple when not listed for that use, driving 28MPH in a 25MPH zone, or screwing a plastic box thru it's side. 

I expect an apology for your poor reading comprehension and untruthful accusations.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

BlueBox said:


> For a nail-on or old work?


For a smart box


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I am starting a rewire tomorrow and I am going to cut out every old steel gem box and put in smart boxes, in the past I fished wires into the existing steel boxes, I think it will go much faster if I cut out every single box on day one to open everything up. What do ya think? No attic terrible crawl space.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Bkessler said:


> I am starting a rewire tomorrow and I am going to cut out every old steel gem box and put in smart boxes, in the past I fished wires into the existing steel boxes, I think it will go much faster if I cut out every single box on day one to open everything up. What do ya think? No attic terrible crawl space.


I think you should use all the old boxes you own, take the nails out, cut the tabs off and use sheetrock screws to secure them to studs.
:laughing: 
That, and a few cut-in boxes (carlon of course)
:laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Yeah, Id take the metal boxes out if you are putting more than two switches in. It's hard to say what you should do. 
Are any of the cables fished or secure in the walls?


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

It's knob and tube, in the past I would just push a bunch of string down the bottom knockout and drill a hole from the crawlspace and hook it with a short piece of fish tape and tie on the wire, now I am hoping to be able to drill down from the box hole. It should go faster.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Bkessler said:


> It's knob and tube, in the past I would just push a bunch of string down the bottom knockout and drill a hole from the crawlspace and hook it with a short piece of fish tape and tie on the wire, now I am hoping to be able to drill down from the box hole. It should go faster.


From the receptacles it'll be easier, the switches not so much. I'm assuming you're abandoning the k&t. But yeah, in any case taking the boxes out will make it much easier. You planning on making holes to be patched later?


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> From the receptacles it'll be easier, the switches not so much. I'm assuming you're abandoning the k&t. But yeah, in any case taking the boxes out will make it much easier. You planning on making holes to be patched later?


as few as possible, flat roof though. There will be holes! I am hoping for less than 20, when ever I cut a hole to fish a wire I use my six inch or 4 inch hole saw with the nba dust collector then replace the hole with some one 1". I plan on taking a ton of pics. I'll post some.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Last week I rewired a guest house with all horizontal wood paneling. The lid was dropped which was cool but I couldn't make any holes at all in the walls. The hardest thing was the switches because of blocks... and weird insulation. It was like packed in wood chips.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> Last week I rewired a guest house with all horizontal wood paneling. The lid was dropped which was cool but I couldn't make any holes at all in the walls. The hardest thing was the switches because of blocks... and weird insulation. It was like packed in wood chips.


sounds back breaking. The holes hopefully will just for the lights, I only give about 85% effort what I used to in the not making a whole department.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

haha, I used to just use my hammer but now I (usually) find a stud and use my razor knife and keyhole-saw so I can screw the wall back in.

The job wasn't back breaking, just very annoying.


----------

